# Acoustic panel width?



## Silas (Jul 30, 2011)

It looks like Home Depot no longer carries Roxul Safe n' Sound 24" and only has the 16" wide version now. Is 16" wide enough for a panel or should I make each one 32" wide? I will be addressing the first reflection points on the sides as well as the ceiling.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

You can use the 16". Just then 3 panels is the same width as 2 of the 24's


----------



## Silas (Jul 30, 2011)

Ok. I don't really have room for any more than 32" so I should be good there (my theater is pretty small). Is there any advantage to having a wider panel or is it just to make sure you can see the speaker in a mirror from all seating positions? I'm not sure I quite understand the science behind how wide the panel should be, other than the more coverage the better.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

More coverage isn't always better. If you're using for reflection panels, then likely you'll need the full width.


----------



## Silas (Jul 30, 2011)

When would more coverage not be better? I know it's beneficial to have a little bit of sound bounce back just to give the room some life, but all of the high end custom theaters I've seen have every inch of the place covered in treatment, even if it's well disguised.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Lots of people spend lots of money on things that aren't right sometimes. I wouldn't want any more damping than required to reach the target decay times.


----------



## DruNewp (Mar 4, 2013)

I just completed some DIY panels and I have one 24" and one 12" next to each other on each side. I would have done two 24" but the layout of my room complicated things. I think it's one of those things where, since each room is different, it's hard to have concrete-rules for sizes. Do what you can for your specific space. If you're addressing first reflection points, I think 24" is fine, personally!


----------



## swatkins (Nov 26, 2013)

Silas said:


> It looks like Home Depot no longer carries Roxul Safe n' Sound 24" and only has the 16" wide version now. Is 16" wide enough for a panel or should I make each one 32" wide? I will be addressing the first reflection points on the sides as well as the ceiling.



I just bought 40 cartons of the 24" Roxul Safe n' Sound from Home Depot today. It's not a stock item but if you go to the Contractors Desk they can order it for you. 

Lowe's sells it for 54.00 a carton... I bought it for 35.00


----------



## Medi0gre (Oct 30, 2012)

bpape said:


> Lots of people spend lots of money on things that aren't right sometimes. I wouldn't want any more damping than required to reach the target decay times.


What are the ideal target delay times?


----------



## Silas (Jul 30, 2011)

swatkins said:


> I just bought 40 cartons of the 24" Roxul Safe n' Sound from Home Depot today. It's not a stock item but if you go to the Contractors Desk they can order it for you.
> 
> Lowe's sells it for 54.00 a carton... I bought it for 35.00


Do you know if they require a minimum order? And how'd you get it for $35? Is that the standard HD price?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Medi0gre said:


> What are the ideal target delay times?


It's based on your room volume. Then you have to take into account how the room is constructed, # of people, furnishings, etc. There isn't just a single number.


----------

